# Help a noob get started archery hunting.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everybody,

I've been on the UWN for quite awhile but never frequented the archery section much except for around the time of the hunts to see if anybody is getting anything. I'm a long time, experienced hunter but a total novice when it comes to archery. I did do a little archery hunting when I was about 18 with an old dinosaur of a bow that in hindsight, I probably shouldn't have been using.

I started the dedicated hunter program this year but sat out the archery season and just did the gun seasons but next year I would like to take full advantage of the bow season. I'd like some friendly advice from the bow veterans on this forum about getting started.

First off, I'm working with a budget so I cannot buy the newest and best of the best type stuff. However, I don't plan on going the other end of the spectrum either and buying cheap junk that will hinder my chances of success and be unethical to hunt with. How much money would a guy have to spend to get a good used bow that will be a good, dependable deer and elk killer? What should I know about maintaining my bow and equipment to get the utmost in accuracy and dependability? What are things that novice archers often overlook or do incorrectly? I have looked at some used bows on ksl and there looks to be some good deals there. Where else can I look for bows? What is a good bow to start out with?

Thanks in advance,

colorcountrygunner


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

check out archerytalk.com there will be pages of used bows that were just listed today.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

There was a similar stream a while back. i remember because I posted a good opinion :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=44586

In addition to what I said then, I would be cautious about a used bow. Not saying don't do it just be real aware of what you're buying. Archery technology has come so far in the last 5-10 years I wouldn't suggest an old compound.

This is an interesting observation. Unlike a gun, a compound bow will lose it's technology and thus value with time and will not become a family heirloom.

Dip your toe in the water with the help of a good archer (doesn't have to be a store necessarily) and get a solid bow.

If you get the bug, you will become a passionate expert. Then rests, sights, arrow wieghts, broad heads types, releases, etc. will become the next step. At this level personal opinion makes for interesting discussions with no clear answer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The nice thing about todays archery equipment is that it's a lot like buying a new car. The depreciation starts before you make it out of the pro shop... That's good for you cuz you can prolly pick up a really decent outfit that's only a year old for about half what the first guy paid. That being said, just surf KSL till you find one that fits your draw length and budget requirements.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It doesn't to hurt to even check like Cabela's bargain cave, they had a lot of them in there already marked down about 25% and once they sit in there for a month or so they take off another %, combine that with a coupon they send out for their Visa club and you can likely get one new for less than what a used one would be. With that, they will still set you up with it in their shop, have a warranty and someone to answer your questions. Good luck!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the best advice I could give would be to just get something and start shooting...there's a lot of learning and personal preference that you learn and adopt as you go. 1st starting out though definitely stick with something that has a 7" brace height or more and preferably greater than 34" axle to axle. Have someone help you sync the cams so they are rotating back in time with one another and don't shoot more than 60 lbs for the first year. Lastly, don't push your draw length in pursuit of speed. Always round DOWN to the nearest half-inch when selecting a bow's draw length. This will help out immensely with accuracy. One last thing...the beauty of archery is killing them close IMO. You can spend thousands of dollars fine tuning your rig and employing the latest and greatest accessories so you can kill them at 120 yards. I'd rather spend that time and energy in the field so I am prepared opening day to kill one at 20 yards. That's just my opinion though...you may have a greater interest in reaching out and touching them.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

+ 1 Stablebuck......shoot a lot of different kinds of bows as they all feel different in their draw!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Check out the round bow rack at Ace Hardware in Cedar City. They usually have some used bows there and the guys there will help you with some info. If that doesn't work out, contact the local archery club, Ats Queo. I think Jim Murdock is the current Pres. There's bound to be some used bows for sale in that group and, again, they'll help you. If that's a bust, you can always go on Tradio (KSUB), (586-5900) - 9:00 am Mon-Sat and ask if there's someone in town who wants to sell one. Or take some of the advice already given, but you'll need to know what your draw length is and about how many pounds you can pull. It's not just a matter of grabbing the first bow you find!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ksl classifieds is an awesome place to find a good deal on a bow. Also go to an archery range and have a professional help you, theyre usually no pressure and very helpfull..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'll take everything that was said into consideration. Stablebuck, I agree with everything you said about getting them close and that will be my goal as a bowhunter as well. Elkfromabove, I heard there is a bow shop in St. George called TNT that is really good. Have you ever been there? Too bad Colby isn't doing nocks anymore lol.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I'll take everything that was said into consideration. Stablebuck, I agree with everything you said about getting them close and that will be my goal as a bowhunter as well. Elkfromabove, I heard there is a bow shop in St. George called TNT that is really good. Have you ever been there? Too bad Colby isn't doing nocks anymore lol.


I haven't heard of TNT, but I'm headed that way tomorrow and I'll check it out for my sake as well as yours! I'll get back with you later!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> colorcountrygunner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the replies guys. I'll take everything that was said into consideration. Stablebuck, I agree with everything you said about getting them close and that will be my goal as a bowhunter as well. Elkfromabove, I heard there is a bow shop in St. George called TNT that is really good. Have you ever been there? Too bad Colby isn't doing nocks anymore lol.
> ...


I found TNT. It's by Costco on the other side of the vacant lot and the storage place in that small shop area (677 N 3050 E Suite 14). Terry Beck, the owner, seems to be knowledgable and efficient. He doesn't have any used bows (or many new bows) right now because of the Christmas rush and the new model year, but he'll have stuff later on. He's been in the business for 20+ years, but has had to move his shop to a smaller place without a range because he couldn't get enough shooters in St George to keep the lanes busy. He also said he spends most of his time in the shop to keep up on the set-ups, arrows, repairs, tuning, etc. In fact, he says he doesn't hunt Utah much (3 days in the last 5 years) because he's so busy during the archery season. He also said he's getting a lot more business from Cedar City since the Ace Hardware Shop here is slowing down. I promised I would check him out when I'm ready to set up my new (2012) Mathews.

I also talked to Dean Miller at Sportsmens Warehouse (also of Indian Hills Archery) and he said to tell you to come in. They don't sell used bows, but he has some good deals on some less expensive ($400-$550) new hunting bows that are already set up for hunting. He also says he's getting more business from Cedar City. In any case, please tell either of these guys that Lee sent you. Hopefully that will get you the service you're looking for because they both know I'm affiliated with UWC and we're interested in working with them. Good luck and welcome to the bowhunting world!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help elk! Ill definitely go talk to dean. Where exactly is indian hills archery?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for the help elk! Ill definitely go talk to dean. Where exactly is indian hills archery?


I'm not really sure if it's a place. I think it's just a business name. I didn't really look at the card he gave me until on my way home and it appears that he builds custom stick bows in addition to working at SW. There is no address on the card, only a phone number (435) 632-7576 , a website ihacustombows.com , and an email address [email protected]. In any case, you can talk to him about it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I recently decided to buy a bow. I bought a Mission Craze. They pitch this model as a youth bow, but given the amazing range of adjustability in both draw weight and draw length there is no reason an adult can't use it. It's not too expensive, and my cousin, who is an expert with archery, was quite impressed with the bow, especially for the price.

It's a very compact bow, and my theory is that this would make it a little easier to handle in the field, especially if space is cramped.

I actually bought two of them, one for me and one for my wife. We bought a new one from Wilde Arrow (a great store), and we bought a used one from ebay (a bit less expensive but can be more risky.) The new store at Scheele's also has them, as well as Humphries Archery, and perhaps a few other stores.

I paid $300 for the new one... a bare bow. With accessories, (arrow rest, sights, release, quiver, arrows, etc.) I think it came out somewhere around $500.


----------

